# Bitte nicht meckern-bin Anfänger



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

ist das normal,das meine Fische,bei der Witterung(ca 20 C)recht weit oben schwimmen?Bin noch ein Anfänger,daher die Frage.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Du hast ein Minibecken mit 350 Liter und mehrere Fische drin ...mmhh das alleine ist schon recht kritisch - wieviele Fische sinds denn genau?

Schwimmen die nur oben oder schnappen die auch nach Luft?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

*Welcome*

Hallo 
irgendwie sind wir doch alle Anfänger ..
und
gemeckert hat  hier noch NIE jemand  
würde auch Keiner ! 

Zu Deiner Frage ,
die man so gar nicht beantworten kann.

Vielleicht

-gibt es "oben" was Interessantes für die Fische zu sehen
-gibt es eine für sie unangenehme Temperaturschichtung 
-gibt es ein Sauerstoffproblem in Deinem Teich
-gibt es ein Problem mit dem Säurehaushalt im Wasser das die Atmung der Fische behindert

dann stellen sich noch die Fragen:

was für Fische ?
was für ein Teich (Volumen ,Art,Bepflanzung,Filterung,Besatz,Alter)?
Wasserwerte (vor allem Ph-Wert)?
kürzlich vorgenommene Änderungen?
und wo ist *weit oben* ? 

welcome


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

*war wieder zu voreilig*

Hallo 
ich hätte mal erst in Dein Profil schauen sollen  
( so wie die Mädels das richtigerweise tun  )
Bleiben immer noch die Fragen zur Anzahl der Fische usw.

ein System mit 350l ist aber immer ein Drahtseilakt 
mit einem ganz,ganz schmalen Seil.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

nee,nee--350 liter war ein Irrtum sind schon 1500 Liter.Besatz 6 Goldis,2 Bitterlinge,2 Teichmuscheln.Pumpe:so ein Springbrunnenteil,mit Filter+Luftpumpe mit drei Luftsteinen.Habe die Fische erst kürzlich eingesetzt(da es ein neuer Teich ist,SA fertiggestellt)vielleicht wollen si auch nur fressen :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

ohhh - ohhhh - ein so neuer Teich und gleich Fische rein

Also meckern will ich da ja nicht - aber vielleicht ein bißchen schimpfen?

Die Anzahl hält sich ja gottseidank in einem noch erträglichen Rahmen, wenn natürlich auch in einem so neuen Gewässer noch kein sonstiges Leben (z.B. Bakterien) sein können. Hast Du Starter-Bakterien rein getan?

Und - jetzt kommt der Teil mit dem bißchen schimpfen:  :schlaumeier: 

Hast Du Dich eigentlich *vorher *informiert, von wegen Teichanlauf, Fische in neuen Becken etc.?

Und wie war das mit den Pflanzen?

Haddu Foto?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen   

also auf anhieb, würde ich auf Sauerstoffmangel tippen.

Man kann leider nicht all zuviel aus Deinen *Profil* erkennen.
Ein paar Infos / Fotos mehr, wären nicht schlecht.   

Schnappen die Fische denn nach Luft?
Hast Du genügend Pflanzen im Teich / welche (Sauerstoffpflanzen)?
Hast Du mal Wasserwerte genommen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo andre- auch ein herzliches willkommen aus würzburg  

schwimmen deine fische permanent oben und stehen dabei fast senkrecht im wasser oder schwimmen sie nur fröhlich so vor sich hin  

meine goldis schwimmen auch öffter mal oben rum, rülpsen dabei und spielen mit den wasserblasen und sind dann wieder mal in tieferen schichten unterwegs. schlichtweg- sie nutzen ihren ganzen platz aus den der mensch (also ich) ihnen zugewiesen hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

*Re: Welcome*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> gemeckert hat  hier noch NIE jemand
> würde auch Keiner !



Vor einem Jahr wurde ich hier im Forum schon recht beleidigt, muss ich sagen!  :runterdrueck:


Ich nehme aber nicht mehr Stellung zu diesem Vorfall!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

@gerdK:jau,so sieht es aus,was meine Goldis machen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Ähm - owl-Andre - Du solltest schon etwas mehr beschreiben, was Deine Fische so tun, wenn Du eine Antwort suchst!

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

ui- susanne ist jetzt gast   

@andre- rülpsen und lachen   dann wäre ja alles ok


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

hi hi fallvomstuhl- ich jetzt auch  

@susanne- hast du auch probleme mit dem login oder das du eingelogt bleibst


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

hmmm :? 

kann schon schwer sein sein benutzer und passwort einzugeben. zwei sachen muß man sich merken


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

> kann schon schwer sein sein benutzer und passwort einzugeben. zwei sachen muß man sich merken



das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

gast bin ich gelegentlich absichtlich ;-) - umstände sind mir bekannt


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

danke- nen schönen abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hö, das ist halt so!

Mit den Computern hat man Probleme zu Lösen - die es ohne ihn gar nicht gäbe!  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

um richtigen mist zu bauen braucht man halt einen computer  

nun aber wieder zum thema zurück

@andre- was ist nun mit deinen fischen   fröhliche rülpser oder ernsthafte wasserprobleme


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

da- schon wieder rausgeflogen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

@galrian- als berufsmäßiger admin kanst du mir bestimmt sagen warum sich meine maschine nach 10min selbstständig auslogt. allerdings nur wenn sie 10min gestanden hat.  

gib mir die erleuchtung, weil benutzer und passwort- die beiden sachen gehen gerade noch in meine birne rein


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

es ist wegen der sicherheit. ist eine einstellung im forum. eigentlich nur falls mehrere ein computer zusammen benutzen.
im forum kann der admin ein autologout einstellen welches hier wohl auf eine sessionlänge von 10 minuten steht.
kann man selbst nicht abstellen,  bleibt nur die möglichkeit dem admin vielleicht für eine aufwandspauschale von __ rohrkolben für den teichgraben um eine umstellung zu bitten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*

@Galrian
  ... so einfach iss das nich, das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich woanders   

@GerdK

Wie gehste denn ins Netz ? ISDN ? DSL ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

ich kann hier eigeloggt bleiben, solange ich will


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

nanana,

wenn ich in meinen forum schau gehe ich im:
administrations-bereich -> allgemeines -> konfiguration
nun ist auf der rechten seite unter cookie einstellungen eine session-länge. wenn man diesen wert erhöht sollte der autologout auch länger dauern, oder 

PS: der autologout funzt nur wenn man automatisch einloggen aktiviert hatte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Galrian,

die Sessionlänge ist bei ihm denke ich nicht auschlaggebend, eher wohl sein Router ... iss aber ein bekanntes Problem, warten wir mal ab, was GerdK sagt


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1752/?q=invalid+session

vermute eher obiges Problem oder eine fehlerhafte Einstellung in seinem Broswer ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

es kommt aber auch immer darauf an ob man sich jedes mal manuell einloggt oder das autologin benutzt wird.
naja ich hatte das problem noch nicht da ich mein comp nicht solange alleinlassen kann. irgendwie muß ich immer was anfassen oder drücken


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*

zeitgleiches posten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

jepp


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

dsl


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gerd,

dachte ich mir schon. Und ist ein Router dran ? Wenn ja, bitte das hier durchlesen:  http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1752/?q=invalid+session


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

hab vielen dank- werde ich machen.
problem liegt mit sicherheit an meiner kiste, weil ich bin noch in einem pentax-forum da ist das der gleiche mist.

ich schick dir gleich noch was in deine pn

sorry- das willst du nicht, ist ok


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

*...*

Yep gerd,

kannst auch eine Runde mailen an Webmaster@tommis-page.de , funzt auch


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@ matthias müller


> "Auge um Auge bedeutet nur, dass die Welt erblindet."(Mahadma Ghandi)


-------------


> "Auge um Auge - Zahn um Zahn bedeutet nur, dass die Welt zahnlos erblindet."(Jürgen-b)



 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

da war aber wer kreativ  

wie wärs mal mit
*Back to Topic*? der arme Threadsteller kommt sich bestimmt schon verarscht vor


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

aber owl hat gar nichts mehr gesagt und gar nicht beschrieben, wie genau die Fische jetzt so machen.

Owl - wie gehts deinen Fischen?


----------

